# poster position



## adccouch (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi!  I am looking for a remote payment/charge posting position.  I have over 12 years experience in posting/billing/coding.  I would appreciate any information on any positions available.

Thank you
arica


----------



## eafaoro1 (Dec 8, 2010)

what state are you looking for a job in?


----------



## adccouch (Dec 9, 2010)

I live in ohio but relocating could be a possibility.  (especially if it is warm!! lol)


----------

